# Commande terminal ou AppleScript pour éteindre mon Mac



## Jeje680 (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour depuis la mise à jour vers mountain lion quand je fait menu pomme éteindre mon Mac seteind puis redémarre quelqu'un peut il me concevoir un AppleScript ou une commande terminal pour l'éteindre svp merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2012)

Jeje680 a dit:


> Bonjour depuis la mise à jour vers mountain lion quand je fait menu pomme éteindre mon Mac seteind puis redémarre quelqu'un peut il me concevoir un AppleScript ou une commande terminal pour l'éteindre svp merci



et si tu envoies la commande "shutdown" depuis le terminal, il fait quoi ?

En tout état de cause un Applescript ne solutionnera rien, il utilisera les mêmes routines que la commende "éteindre".

En tous cas, on déménage, parce que ça n'a rien à voir avec la bureautique, ça !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2012)

bonjour,

il vaudrait mieux chercher a savoir pour quoi il redémarre. 
avez vous passé l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## SDION (8 Août 2012)

Sous le terminal, la commande complète pour arrêter ton Mac est :

sudo shutdown -h now

Mais effectivement, il faut voir pourquoi il redémarre. Une question totalement idiote 
tu fais bien menu pomme / Eteindre
Et non pas menu pomme / Redémarrer :rateau:


----------



## Jeje680 (8 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses . Jai oublier de précisez que j'ai tous fait ! Clean instal x2 Vérif/répare disque est permission , reset pram est SMC puis j'ai effacer tous les fichiers préf. Plist . J'ai vue avec Apple il semble qu'il y ai un gros il mon envoyer un utilitaires pour prendre les fichiers log que je leur ai envoyer . Mais j'aimerais l'éteindre à cause des orages est Apple ma déconseillée de le débranche . Voilà pourquoi jaimerais une commande terminal ou script . Est pour le petit rigolo menu pomme puis éteindre relis , car il redémarré tous seul est me dit votre ordinateur à rencontrer un problème est doit redémarré . Veuille patientez qq. Seconde ou app sur une touche

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------

Ps : je m'excuse de ne pas avoir détaillé avant mais je suis au travail donc pas évident


----------



## SDION (8 Août 2012)

As tu essayé au moins la commande "du petit rigolo", et qu'elle est le résultat ?


----------



## otgl (8 Août 2012)

La commande "du petit rigolo" est la bonne. Mais je te donne une astuce pour éteindre ton ordinateur sans commande:

Redémarrer ton ordi et tenir la touche Alt enfoncée. Le menu des partitions s'affiche.
Appuyer sur le bouton Marche/Arrêt et le tenir enfoncé pendant 10 secondes. L'ordinateur s'éteint.


----------



## Jeje680 (8 Août 2012)

Oui le,petit,rigolo fonctionne pas : menu pomme redémarrer ou éteindre = redémarrage avec ce jolie message : votre ordinateur à rencontrer un problème est doit reDémarré , veuillez patiente quelque secondes ou appuyer sur une touche . Apple ma,fourni un petit logiciel qui s'appelle capture data pour les envoyer les erreurs on verra d'ici 4jours .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------

Otgl : merci mais,cela ne fonctionne pas non plus . Merci pour vos réponses mais je suis dans l'impasse . J'ai Maintenu le bouton power pour l'éteindre sans quil redemarre 10second eplus tard,j'espère juste que c'est sans danger pour mon Mac


----------



## SDION (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Et que dit les logs dans la console

Et je te prierai de bien vouloir t'arrêter de m'appeler 'petit rigolo'. Je suis sur ce site pour essayer de t'aider, mais pas pour me faire insulter. 

Ceci dit, il semblerait bien que cela soit un problème Hard. Et d'après ce que tu dis, Apple a pris les choses en main. Ou en sont ils ?


----------



## Jeje680 (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour , pour le moment Apple n'a rien dit (réponse d'ici 4jouurs), il y a plusieurs kernel panic après j'ai pas fouiller plus que ça , je ne pense pas que ce soit hardware puisque sous lion 10.7 je n'avais aucuns problèmes .


----------



## SDION (9 Août 2012)

Tu nous as pas présenté ta machine.. Est-elle compatible ?
Quand tu fais un clean install, avant d'installer un logiciel quelconque, as tu essayé d'arrêter ta machine ? redémarre telle toute seule, dans ces conditions ?


----------



## Jeje680 (9 Août 2012)

Mac mini mi 2010 2,4ghz . Dd 320Go , 8Go de ram plus une Time machine 1To . Lors de ma seconde clan instal à cause d'apple . La je ne pourrai pas te répondre . Je vais effacer le disque ce soir pour voir .


----------



## Jeje680 (9 Août 2012)

Petit info venant d'Apple : crtl cmd alt est éjecte , pour forcer l'extinction si son Mac si le menu pomme ne fonctionne pas .


----------



## SDION (9 Août 2012)

Jeje680 a dit:


> Petit info venant d'Apple : crtl cmd alt est éjecte , pour forcer l'extinction si son Mac si le menu pomme ne fonctionne pas .



Pourrais tu développer, je ne comprend ce que tu veux dire


----------



## Jeje680 (9 Août 2012)

Sdion . Le technicien d'apple ma donner cet méthode pour éteindre le mac c'est moins dangereux que de le débranché ou de rester appuyer sur le bouton power


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Ctrl + Alt + Cmd + eject = extinction directe


----------



## SDION (9 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je ne connaissait pas cette séquence de touches 

Je vais la garder dans mes tablettes.
... Et cette séquence arrête ton Mac, sans que celui-ci redémarre :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

Effectivement, l'arrêt par cette séquence déclenche plusieurs kill 9, c'est brutal


----------



## Jeje680 (9 Août 2012)

Moi non plus je connaissais pas . Idem stocké de côté


----------



## Jeje680 (10 Août 2012)

Problème résolu ! Merci euh personne ! Apple appel trop tard ((pour me dire de réinstallé Snow Leopard (Je l'aimais bien celui la)) Apparemment java se me posait problème ! Après la 4ieme clean instal puis time machine plus de souci à déclarer ! Tous rentre dans l'ordre après un effacement total très très très très long .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2012)

Jeje680 a dit:


> après un effacement total très très très très long .....



Euuuh  Les différentes options de "mise à zéro des données", ça n'est utile que si tu formates un disque avant de t'en défaire, leur seule utilité est d'empêcher que l'acquéreur puisse récupérer tes données effacées au moyen d'un logiciel comme Photorec ou Data Rescue, mais pour un disque que tu vas réutiliser toi même, ça ne sert strictement à rien !


----------



## Jeje680 (11 Août 2012)

C'est pas grave pascal, l'essentiel c'est que tous marche sans problème !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2012)

Jeje680 a dit:


> C'est pas grave pascal, l'essentiel c'est que tous marche sans problème !



Je sais, mais ça pourra te faire gagner du temps une autre fois !


----------



## Jeje680 (12 Août 2012)

Oui mais les précédentes clean instal j'avais effacer rapidement est apparemment ça neffacais pas tous puisque le problème était toujours la , après l'effacement très très très long ça a marcher donc à part java se est l'effacement très très long je ne sait pas d'ou est venue mon problème ! Puisque depuis j'ai retelecharger java se est cela fonctionne toujours ! Donc mystère ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2012)

Jeje680 a dit:


> Oui mais les précédentes clean instal j'avais effacer rapidement est apparemment ça neffacais pas tous puisque le problème était toujours la.



Un formatage, ça efface tout, qu'il dure 30 secondes ou trois semaines, le résultat est le même du point de vue de ton problème, son explication est autre, et je pense que c'est plus du côté de l'installation qu'il faut le chercher. l'idée qui me vient serait qu'un des fichiers d'installation présente un problème qui le rend difficile à lire correctement, et que ça ne soit que lors de ta dernière tentative qu'il ait pu l'être, les précédentes tentatives auraient inscrit ce fichier avec l'erreur de lecture. Bien entendu, ceci n'est qu'une hypothèse, j'en ai deux ou trois autres en tête, mais elles me paraissent beaucoup moins probables.


----------



## Jeje680 (12 Août 2012)

Quatres clean instal depuis le Mac app store avec 3fois la même erreurs ? Ça fait beaucoup pascal sachant que je retelechargeais mountain lion à chaque fois !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

je suis un peu hors sujet mais a propos d'applescript je viens de creer une page facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Entraide-Applescript/229618440497021?ref=hl
j'aimerais que vous la fassiez tourner. c'est pour aider ceux qui aimeraient apprendre a faire des scripts c une page d'entraide. voila... merci au premiers qui iront dessus pck pour le moment je suis tou seul ^^


----------

